# Oregon Elk



## alderman (Oct 2, 2009)

Had to run these critters away from my apple trees this afternoon.






Gus with my Son in Law's bull





The grandkids with the trophy


----------



## tjbier (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice pic's! That elk looks like the Jagermister label.LOL


----------

